# Round 2 CANCELS Glow Big Foot kit



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

I just inquired and recieved an email from Suzanne at round 2. I noticed the long delayed kit has been removed from the site..Suzanne has told me that the kit has been cancelled due to lack of orders, but may return one day if a demand becomes evident.... I am sure a few people join in my disapointment.. I am almost afraid as to ask why the JJ abrahms enterprise has been removed as well


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

that's nice.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I just hope Revell reissues the Gold Knight. I sold my original. That one might be a bit hard to replace.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

That sucks to hear as was hoping to see the old boy reissued


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great! I suppose they must think that everyone pre-orders and nobody buys things after they've been released. I suppose they won't release the Strange Change kits next.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Great! I suppose they must think that everyone pre-orders and nobody buys things after they've been released. I suppose they won't release the Strange Change kits next.


I am sure this crosses thier mind.. or at least I hope it does..because I preorder nothing..wich i may have contributed to the problem by doing.. in this case it was the dealers,distributors who NEEDED to preorder, that did not. I came withing seconds of selling my sealed big foot kit..looks like he went back in the pile just in time..


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

karvin said:


> I am sure this crosses thier mind.. or at least I hope it does..because I preorder nothing..wich i may have contributed to the problem by doing.. in this case it was the dealers,distributors who NEEDED to preorder, that did not. I came withing seconds of selling my sealed big foot kit..looks like he went back in the pile just in time..



Same here. I've never pre-ordered anything as I prefer to buy kits when they come out and I have to watch the money situation too. That's the problem these days, I think manufacturers are too quick to judge everything by the amount of pre-orders etc. I'm not saying the amount of pre-orders can't be a good indicator of sales in some circumstances but I wouldn't be surprised if it's not always accurate. And the moulds are made anyway so I wouldn't have thought it would have been too expensive to reissue it.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

What did they do in the old days? I mean before the internet and such.

Pretty disappointed they also apparently cancelled the 1/350 Enterprise refit decals.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

feek61 said:


> What did they do in the old days? I mean before the internet and such.


They put 'em out and sold millions...
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Pre orders dont mean (probably) individuals putting models on pre order at places like Mega or Cult but rather the wholesalers like Stevens or Great Planes putting down their numbers. I assume there was a lack of mainstream wholesale interest in the kit not to warrant its reissue. 

In the pre internet days no one heard about kits being cancelled etc. No one had much advance notice either. Stuff was out, and you saw it in your local shop.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Son of a ...gun. I did pre-order that kit, so not my fault. Very disappointed.

Would have been nice if they had sent out an official notice, though, so those of us who had pre-ordered would have known that "back ordered" now means "canceled".


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks, when they say "not enough pre-orders" they aren't talking about the 1-3 each of us buy. They mean that Hobby Lobby, Squadron, Megahobby, etc., didn't order their usual 5000 each. If they aren't getting _those_ pre-orders, they'd be fools to go ahead and do the run anyway.


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

I ask Steve at Culttvman and he hasn't heard anything about the cancellation.


----------



## Baragon (Apr 11, 2009)

Crud…. I was looking forward to building that goofy kit.
I hope this does not cast the shadow of doom over the Strange Change kits

John.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I stopped pre-ordering things years ago. If I see something interesting that's actually available I will then place my order. To bad it got canceled. Never saw this kit before, and I like oddball kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Pre-ordering things from overseas (like from the USA to the UK) can be a hassle too and expensive if you throw in customs as well. That's one of the main things that puts me off doing it and I'm sure many other people too


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Yep, too bad.*

I was actually going to buy one this time around as well. I've passed on it over the years but it's too cool not to have in my opinion. It's grown on me over time. Hope they change their minds, as i've been frequenting my LHS in hopes of finding it on the shelf.
Cliff


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I guess the good news is we know they have the molds, so maybe at a future date, it might get released. Remember how sad we were when they said they would NEVER do the Guilloteen? And Big Franky? ( well, Frank finally did that one) Good things often come to those who wait....eventually..Keep your chins up boys.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Rattrap said:


> Folks, when they say "not enough pre-orders" they aren't talking about the 1-3 each of us buy. They mean that Hobby Lobby, Squadron, Megahobby, etc., didn't order their usual 5000 each. If they aren't getting _those_ pre-orders, they'd be fools to go ahead and do the run anyway.


give that man a cee-gar! exactly right. guys, remember we here are the die-hards, the most rabid fans whose sales are in the bag, and a very very small percentage of the general public. no manufacturer announces a product without serious consideration about how it will sell to that general public (theres major expenditures in just announcing the intention to produce a kit), and sometimes they guess wrong. its also embarassing for them to have to cancel anything, so there arent actions that are taken frivolously. 
i imagine that after the trade shows they totaled up the orders taken for bigfoot and were shocked by the lack of interest. in that case they had to eat the expense and cut their losses.
i sell halloween stuff on the web, i can name several licensed items that i had on order from last season that were canceled early on. in a couple of cases, i was grateful, because in hindsight the movies they were licensed from tanked, and i would have ate the products. in the cases of others, i was disappointed because i still feel i could have sold them.
in the 70s and earlier, this sort of thing happened too.. we just didnt hear about it. just be grateful that as the end consumer we now have as much insight into the "coming attractions" as we do.
(im still bummed about that "clash of the titans" bubo owl though....)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Model kits get cancelled all the time; both new and reissues. Just most people never knew. For example, Accurate Miniatures had nearly complete toolings for the Harrier, Beaufighter and some 1/24 Nascar kits, but shelved them when Hasegawa released their own Harrier, Tamiya put out a Beaufighter, and Revell seemed to corner the Nascar market. Look at all the patterns Aurora made for kits, and even some tooling, that were ultimately shelved.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Personally I am glad there is no Bigfoot kit coming back. Zero interest on my part and the figure doesn't even look like a traditional bigfoot, looks like a demented werewolf wearing a loin cloth versus being a missing link. Before you guys jump on me for this comment it is my opinion, if you like the bigfoot kit more power to you.

I think this cancellation might lead to the Dark Shadows kits getting the can as well (just my opinion). The dark shadows kits look similar in style to the Bigfoot and what is the appeal of Dark Shadows these days? I look at the bigfoot and dark shadows kit and sort of laugh they just look like poor figures to me. If I was buying for a hobby shop or a distributor I would think very hard about buying Dark Shadows kits or a Bigfoot they seem like shelf sitters to me. 

I would rather other resources go to other kits versus Bigfoot or Dark Shadows stuff.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

getter weevil,

You are entirely welcome to your opinion! :thumbsup: That said, I think the appeal of the Dark Shadows kits is going to be to those of us who fondly remember watching the series when we were kids. Bigfoot is a more generic subject.

The best posts I've seen so far are those by *djnick*, *Rattrap*, *otto*, and *razorwyre 1*. As they've pointed out, Round 2 and it's model divisions are in business to make money. If the retailers didn't show enough interest in the kit through preorders, then R2 did the smart thing by not releasing a model that wouldn't have sold well enough to recover its manufacturing costs and made a profit. That's Business 101.

As otto pointed out, we now know that R2 has the capability to produce the Bigfoot kit. So if the retailers show more interest down the road, we'll likely see the model. I know for a fact that the folks at R2 keep their ear to the ground through these Internet modeling forums, so they know that the interest in this kit is there.

Patience, as they say, is a virtue - and I have to figure that none of us are so bereft of something to build that we can't do _any mor_e modeling until Bigfoot finally comes out.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

getter weevil said:


> Personally I am glad there is no Bigfoot kit coming back. Zero interest on my part and the figure doesn't even look like a traditional bigfoot, looks like a demented werewolf wearing a loin cloth versus being a missing link. Before you guys jump on me for this comment it is my opinion, if you like the bigfoot kit more power to you.
> 
> I think this cancellation might lead to the Dark Shadows kits getting the can as well (just my opinion). The dark shadows kits look similar in style to the Bigfoot and what is the appeal of Dark Shadows these days? I look at the bigfoot and dark shadows kit and sort of laugh they just look like poor figures to me. If I was buying for a hobby shop or a distributor I would think very hard about buying Dark Shadows kits or a Bigfoot they seem like shelf sitters to me.
> 
> I would rather other resources go to other kits versus Bigfoot or Dark Shadows stuff.


dark shadows a MUCH safer bet.. vampires envouge rite now and the announced Tim burton Johnny Depp Dark Shadows film will be a media juggernaught.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Cancellation of Bigfoot = Disappointed
Cancellation of the Dark Shadows Kits = Devastated


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I was really hoping for the Bigfoot kit. Especially the Glow version!! Well maybe if we all let Round 2 know we want it.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So now I know the problem, I DIDN'T MAKE A STATEMENT THAT I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT A BIGFOOT!!! And I would have were it released. The one I saw on display looked better than I actually expected. It was hardly at the top of my list of desires but it was reasonably cool. That said Round 2, now you can release it since I will buy one!

But like the more business oriented and realists here stated, Round 2 is in business to make money and if they weren't getting pre-orders from the big distributors they made the best business decision they could make. Actually considering that kids are still the most likely consumers for these products, us old farts probably make up less than 20% of the sales market, they did what they should do as a business.

Bob K.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm all for the Dark Shadows kits! Bigfoot...ehhh.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had the Bigfoot kit 30-35 years ago and it was kinda sucky back then. I don't think it sold well as I don't recall ever seeing another kit outside the one my dad got me. Half of the guys here had never seen it before. Its cancellation is not a huge issue for me. 

Dark Shadows, on the other hand, has much more viability. Vampires and Werewolves are trendy now. The movies are available on itunes these days, and with the new movie coming out...


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

As the owner of an original, I am good with the repro cancellation : >)


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> As the owner of an original, I am good with the repro cancellation : >)



I don't know whether you're being tongue in cheek but if not it comes across as a bit selfish.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Too bad I was looking forward to it. I've got an original picked up a few Wonderfests ago but it's missing a couple parts.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> I don't know whether you're being tongue in cheek but if not it comes across as a bit selfish.


 Naa, I can see where hes coming from. Its a bit selfish, but when you see the value of a valuable vintage kit collection go down the tubes with all the reissues coming out, it is a bit depressing. From an investment point of view, its a killer.
Personally I love the reissues, from a builders point of view, you can build the kits you wanted for so long without spending a fortune or feeling guilty. I see both sides of the coin on this.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> So now I know the problem, I DIDN'T MAKE A STATEMENT THAT I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT A BIGFOOT!!!


*Now* he tells us... *sigh* 




Parts Pit Mike said:


> As the owner of an original...


Would it be wrong of me to admit to having had the same attitude about my Gigantic Frankenstein before the reissues appeared - ?




SUNGOD said:


> ... it comes across as a bit selfish.


I'm with otto in hearing Mike's tongue in his cheek, S.G. This guy runs the invaluable Parts Pit service; he can hardly be called selfish. Probably a lot of other things, but not selfish... 

Mitch asked whether the reissue of Bigfoot will have glow parts when it finally does appear. While I cannot speak for Round 2 officially, I can tell you that the test shots of the reissue kits I've built for them so far have been faithful reproductions of the original models. So it seems like a safe bet to me that a Bigfoot reissue would have the same glow parts the original kit did.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

otto said:


> Naa, I can see where hes coming from. Its a bit selfish, but when you see the value of a valuable vintage kit collection go down the tubes with all the reissues coming out, it is a bit depressing. From an investment point of view, its a killer.
> Personally I love the reissues, from a builders point of view, you can build the kits you wanted for so long without spending a fortune or feeling guilty. I see both sides of the coin on this.




Unfortunately that's the way it goes sometimes. The rest of the world can't wait because someone wants their kit to keep its value.

And it's often the boxes that are the valuable bit anyway and the reissues often have different boxes, so the value isn't always affected.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> While I cannot speak for Round 2 officially, I can tell you that the test shots of the reissue kits I've built for them so far have been faithful reproductions of the original models. So it seems like a safe bet to me that a Bigfoot reissue would have the same glow parts the original kit did.


So Mark, do I remember correctly that Round 2 had a Bigfoot buildup at their display at Wonderfest last year? I seem to recall that and if so it must have been one you did for them? Funny thing is I wasn't particularly enthused with the model until I saw that one and it looked so nice I figured then that I would like to purchase one when they came out.

Bob K.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> So Mark, do I remember correctly that Round 2 had a Bigfoot buildup at their display at Wonderfest last year? I seem to recall that and if so it must have been one you did for them? Funny thing is I wasn't particularly enthused with the model until I saw that one and it looked so nice I figured then that I would like to purchase one when they came out.
> 
> Bob K.


What Bob said^. Never had, or knew of this kit, as I was getting really interested in girls at the time of the original issue. After I saw the promo pics of Mark's BU though, I wanted one or two.
Oh well, maybe down the road a bit...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The kit looked fun, and I'd have bought one, but I can't say I'm devastated or overly disappointed.

Now on the loss of the Colossal Man kit in styrene... maybe a little more so. 

But I'll get over it I'm sure.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was going to get one of these,but was wondering why it was'nt out yet. I guess we all have to wait now. As for the DS kits....DO NOT CANCEL THEM!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Soooo....would this be considered another Bigfoot sighting or a hoax?....
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nah its just the Ghost of Castlemare in a cheap gorilla costume


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

If there was one, I believe that E. James Small would've done the Bigfoot buildup. My models for Round 2 have been The Hunchback of Notre Dame (actually, a buildup I had that they photographed for the box), the Strange Change Mummy and Vampire, the Dark ShadowsWerewolf and Barnabas Collins, and four other figures I don't want to name until they appear on the Polar Lights page. I missed WonderFest last year, so I don't know what they had on display.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I find it odd the way R2 ordered those Strange Change Mummy pictures to be taken down recently too (at least that's what I remember anyway). Wouldn't be surprised if they aren't doing those either.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Soooo....would this be considered another Bigfoot sighting or a hoax?....
> Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I don't know whether you're being tongue in cheek but if not it comes across as a bit selfish.


Nah. I wouldn't call that selfish.
He didn't say that he lobbied for R2 to cancel the project. That would be selfish.
But not being sad about the cancelation, is just being honest.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Dang-dang-dang. I don't often build figure kits and can't ever remember pre-ordering any kit. But I did with this one.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> I find it odd the way R2 ordered those Strange Change Mummy pictures to be taken down recently too (at least that's what I remember anyway).


Eh? The Strange Change kits were never posted on Round 2's MPC 2011 page. They still appear in the iHobby show recap on their Collector blog. Might want to add some RAM to that memory, budz! :tongue:


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

I bet the Accurate Miniatures Nascar kits would have retailed for 150-160% of the Revell kits and been 200% better in accuracy and detail: based upon their other car models. I am very willing to pay the extra for the better product.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Awwwww Man, I get back online after the flood to read this news!!! Very dissapointing news as I had wanted to build this kit in my youth but never had the fortune to own one.

I had planned to buy two, one to build full glow and the other all paint...

I've got the same plans for the Dark Shadows kits Round 2, so please don't cancel them!!! I have been waiting damn near 40 years for these!!!!

On a side note, Round 2 also cancelled the 1/350 Enterprise Aztec decal set due to lack of interest... That was really frustrating as well. Going to buy after market now...


----------

